# Favorite products.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am always looking for reviews on dog products I can rely on, and with sites like rateitall and junk like that, you never know when there's reps from these companies looking to boost the ratings. I just thought it would be fun to see everyone's favorite products and products they don't like. All long boring reviews aside, what fills the shopping cart when you go on a shopping spree for your pups?

*Favorite Grooming Products*
_Shampoos & Conditioners_
I love John Paul for Pets, the Oatmeal formula. I know, I know, super gimicky, and I never would have bought it if I didn't happen to use a free sample on Grissom once. Now I'm hooked. 
I also like Mane 'n Tail.

_Brushes_
I use the Furminator and I don't have any real issue with it, though it gets annoying to pull the hair out of it after every stroke, and I feel like it takes forever to get through my Shepherd. lol. 
For short haired dogs, like our Boxer, I like the Kong Zoom Groom more. 

Would be interesting to see people's favorate tear stain remedies, ear solutions, etc. I don't use these on any kind of regular basis, so I have nothing to share here. 

_Toys, Toys, Toys!!_
Chews
Well my dogs love Bully sticks, and of course, raw deer ribs. Annie is still full of itty bitty puppy teeth (Boxer puppy teeth are such a joke. lol) that a piece of elk or buffalo jerky that I give the boys as a treat, is an all day chew for her. lol
Annie also likes the puppy Nylabones, but the boys won't touch them.

_Recreational Toys_
The boys hate toys, but Annie is obsessed with her Kong Wubba Snugga. lol. She adores the dang thing. 
The only toy that Grissom and Champ dig, is a kong stuffed with their kibble, sealed off with canned food, and frozen. That's it.

_Comfy Stuff_
_Purchased Dog Beds_
I absolutely love and swear by Bowser beds. I know they're really pricey but they are awesome. They seem to ward off dirt and "gunk" and just stay clean. They're also really really easy to take apart and clean, and easy to put back together. Also, the bottom "pad" pulls out and fits the general crate sizes. They're also incredibly comfy. At my old work, we carried them, and we had an XL one in the break room I took my fair share of naps in. lol

_Makeshift Beds_
Nothing makes Champ happier than an old, worn out comforter. End of story. Also, the fleece blankets that are $3 at wal mart right now are great for in the crates. Grissom has three in his crate, and he just thinks that's pretty darn neat. 

Other Stuff
Flea Solutions, Cleaning Methods, Shed Control, hair cleanup when the shed control fails, Training Tricks, everything is welcome.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Shampoo's
I've been using thing natural Hemp stuff that leaves Bailey's coat just as soft and shiny as she just came back from the groomer. I forget what it's called (it's upstairs and i'm lazy right now)

Chews
We usually have bully sticks around, but Bailey's been going thru a 12" thick stick in about 45 min lol

We've been getting her Free Range Chews - Mooo. It's a rib bone wrapped in a meaty tendon strip, it last her about 4 hours. $3.70 a piece on petfoodirect.com

Treats
She goes nuts for dried beef liver strips and Free Range Chews - Catch of the Day Salmon (same company as above) It's salmon and sweet potato wrapped in salmon skin


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

*Grooming
*
I'm a Furminator lover, I must admit. I don't feel like I need to clean the brush out after every stroke, it seems like it just keeps working fine without that so I just wait till my pets have a huge ball of fluff/brushed off fur on the end of them, then clean the brush, toss it all, and keep going! 

I got my Furminator in a kit with the shampoo and stuff (because the kit was on clearance for cheaper than the darn brush alone costs) and even their shampoo and conditioner is amazing! I never would have guessed it or bought into the hype if it hadn't come with the kit, but it's the only shampoo I've tried so far that keeps their coats soft, shiny, clean, and shed less for longer than a month. 

*Chews
*
Raw bones are the best. Lamb trotters are my favorite but harder to get ahold of in SLC (though admittedly, I'm not really looking since they get raw bones almost every day in their food anyway). My dogs aren't as big of chewers as they were in Reno, maybe it's the fact that they're now in a two dog home instead of a four dog one and there's less competition? I doubt it, but either way, I offer them chews and they aren't huge on them so I don't bother to keep too stocked up on them. 

I want to try these semi-new chews that Petsmart got in, they're more all natural made from trachea, ligaments, etc. and seem like a good thing and not terribly pricey. I'll let you know how I like them when I try them out. I need something that's entirely edible, not too expensive, and DURABLE (like lasts a day at least). Any suggestions? 

*Beds*

I must say, Costco has my favorite dog beds! They're huge, fluffy, soft, and only about $20. Can't argue with that! My dog has had hers for a year and a half now and while it's not the easiest thing to clean (I just go over it with my Kirby every time i vacuum since it doesn't have a removable cover), but it's still looking pretty darn good and fluffy. I figure I save more money buying her a new one every two years or so than spending $50+ on one that lasts the same amount of time. Heck, they mostly sleep on my bed with me anyway. 

*Toys
*
My dogs don't care about toys, or rather I haven't found one yet that they do care about. Like with Griss and Champ, unless it's stuffed with food, they don't care to "play" with it. 

*Makeshift Beds
*
I have like 5 fleece blankets and extra pillows I don't use so the dogs use them on a regular basis. I have this latchook pillow I made in 9th grade, that's Penny's favorite car travel bed! 

*Clean Up
*
Either my super expensive Kirby vacuum or a good ol'fashioned lint roller! I also like to use Arm and Hammer's Pet Fresh carpet deodorizer to help loosen up the pet hair and dirt trapped in the fibers. 

For other pet clean up needs, I swear by Nature's Miracle products. Their stain and odor remover works like magic, as does their de-skunk odor liquid, and their bath wipes are pretty amazing as well. 

*Treats
*
I like to take Evo large bite samples and use those as training treats. Natural Balance works as well. 

I also have a bag of Blue Buffalo Health Bars that they've been working on for months now (I'm stingy with the treats around here but the dogs love them). For the most part they get their glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM pills and fish oil capsules for treats. They also get the bones and skin off the mackerel when I make it for myself and not them. 

Of course they're always stoked on any day I give them an egg, organ, heart, fish, tripe, etc. Even though it's part of their meal and good for them, they are so excited like they're getting an even bigger treat than their regular meal. Let's face it, my dogs are always happy to eat. 

*Walks
*
I'm pretty sure that after Prometheus brought mankind fire, he also brought down the coupler for dogs. It has made my multi-dog life so much better, it's amazing! In case you don't know what I'm talking about: Coupler for Two Small Dogs - Collars, Tags & Leashes - Dog - PetSmart

Seriously, it's a godsend.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

*Shampoo*
Espree, and Kenic emu oil
Espree is all natural, its what we use at the grooming shop I work at. It smells great too! I usually use Kenic emu on Ruckus because he has multiple allergies. As long as I bath him twice a month in emu oil shampoo his skin allergies are kept at bay. its ultra mositerizing and smells great.

*Walks*
Rope n go harness
they are very comfy and light weight. they are easy on easy off, and i think they look awesome!

*Collars*
Lupin collars- they are very cheap, under $10! they are guaranteed for life, even if chewed. Ruckus has had his for two years. it still looks almost new. he goes in the pond with it, and it has been in the washing machine every few months. they are very durable and come in loads of awesome colors

*Toys*
Kong brand tugs -very durable and comfy on my hands
Fleece tugs- gentle on the dogs teeth, and keeps them clean
Kongs- who doesnt love a kong!

*Beds*
Serta brand dog beds- I have had one for two years now! It holds up great. it still feels almost like new, and my dogs love it. heck, its more comfortable than my bed.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

+1 for the Costco dog beds. And they DO have removable covers that you can throw in the wash! We have four of them one for each girl. They are easy to clean and the best part is that they are cheap! If the dogs feel like destroying one it doesn't break the bank. I just restuff them because they tend to get flat after a while. I just buy a big box of polyfill from walmart. Basically makes a new like bed for ~$5!

We hardly bathe the girls. Usually whenever we get back from a muddy dog park or home from a camping trip. But when we do...Dog-O-Suds. They are all natural with pure extracts, so no harsh chemicals.

Toys? Thrift stores are where we go. Pick thru the stuffie bin and find ones that squeak or rattle. Most of the stuffies there cost less than ~$5...so again if the girls feel like killing off one of their toys it doesn't break the bank!

Here is a link to a picture of the last victim! Can't post up a picture from the iPhone LOL


Natalie's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

*Beds*- I agree with the rest, costco beds are the way to go, I had the round polyfill one and it got kinda dingy, but it lasted over 2 years with a lot of chewing and puking and whatnot, now he has the mattress type bed also from costco and this one is much better, I just throw a blanket on top of it and he liked to sprawl out in front of the fireplace. I need to get a second one, but they dont have them at local costco anymore. 

*Toys*- these almost never last, and Uno seems to be more interested in chewing sticks then anything else. But he occasionally plays with his kong wubba, jw squeaky ball or bad cuz. He also loves the air cong sqeaky tennis ball and the donut one. 

*Treats*- bully sticks, dried sweet potatoes , vitacraft peanut drops, lakse kronch fish treats, and dried meat jerky/sticks(sitting pretty is s good brand not made in china)
Sittin Pretty

*Shampoo*- I usually get the earthbath brand, it smells great with no chemicals, but I recently got a sample of Happy Tails shampoo and its made Unos coat super shiny, I had several people stop and ask me what I was giving my dog because he had that metallic sheen to him, so I'll probably get a bottle of that once I run out of earthbath. Its also natural based. 

*
Other stuff*- I'm a big fan of ruffwear, theyre stuff is pricy but its so well worth it, I usually get it on sale at rei.com clearance page, like the lifejacket I got this summer for $35 (reg.price $55) and its absolutely awesome, very durable, reflective and unlike those cheapy lifejackets, actually keeps the head out of the water. They also have awecome backpacks, but I opted to get the second best (also on sale) by Kelty Chuckwagon, awesome pack and we used it almost every day.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Shampoos & conditioners~
Right now at this time I have which I really like Cloud star Buddy Wash Lavender & mint & Buddy Rinse Lavendar & Mint & the buddy spray for nice smells when they re~need that bath! This is a nice mild shamppo & conditioner. 
I also have right now for my one pup he has hmmm what we call his third nipple (ugh affectionatley named by one of my children) well anyway this crusts over on hi8m so we once a week wash the area with Sebolux which is only for this aqrea. The vet said I could at some point have this surgically removed but 'eh No. Not now probably never! The shampoo is fine!
I also have a flea & trick shampoo whioch I had to use before I got the Vectra3D for them! The opthers I have right now are The John Paul and Perfect coat. I dont like the perfect coat alot but I bought it so have to use it up oh yueah and th4e conditioners! I but the top coat sprays if the stores have them or if I order on line!

Brushes~
I love love love the furminater Fur Ejector product the deshedding tool. I do not though do this one all the time! I also have 5 other brushes and one of the gloves that you can put on and brush with! Soft brushes and a hard one my one lab loves this one probably feels like a massage, b ut I like the soft ones for them also they seem to enjhoy a nice brushing!

Toys~
Wow now this one gee what dont I have haha! Kongs love to stuff them with low fat peanut butter or fat free yogurt or fat free cream cheese and freeze them. The have the tuff stuff toys gee tiger te4sted and with the labs destroying those cute soft furry toys have to get these! They are high priced but so so worth it in the long run! I have tons of toys that squeak my beagle hes 10&1/2 still loves very much to run around with a nice soft toy in his mouth! Also the kong wubbas and the anuimal kongs I have the little monkey! Balls of galore my one lab loves to playt fetch. I have toys inside and oputside for them! Frisbees kong of course, thosde long stuffed flat furry toys with the squeakers, yes the labs do at times destory them UGH! I have that 3 ring toy they all hate it! Alot of toys here!

Chews~
Bully sticks they love. I recently bought the deer antler and that was a big hit! I get (I already know these are bad for them) pig ears I dont give this to all of them but a couple really like them and I do indulge them in this nasty treat! I buy knuckle bones and raw bones from a supermareket thsat actually has them for dogs saying dog bones on them! Nice convenient and not high priced! Also I go to the mom & pop stores for the frozen bones! They love though alsop chewing that kong stuffed frozen things I make them!

Dog Beds~
Right now I have 5 of them along with those lambs wool little carpets I have 3 of those! The beds I have right now one has this fake leather gee vinyl! I will say on the egdging and the top is that lambs wool on top its a larger bed they love this one! And I have 2 of the same round beds with that lamb top the other one is smaller one with a pad in it that th4e beagle loves to curl in and the other is a rectangular one that is just cloth nothing special but padded nicely! I bought it for the family room because I liked the bone material that was on it haha! But of course a couple of them seem to think my bed is their bed and that is ok with me!

Meds~
Glucosamine Chodrotine MSM from sams club, vitamin E, fish oil tabs, recover sa for the one who will not swallow that smas club pill haha!
Some one here wi=hich I wish to thank again suggested Zymox OTIC Enzymatic solution for ear infections & it worked for my ori~pei! yeah!! and I do get my ear cleaning solution form the vet it says ear cleanising solution and the vet I get it from! Ear infections and dogs ugh mine at least have had them and its so expensive! my one is on tramadol 50mg tabs from the vet. She goes for blood work twice a year! 

Fun stuff~
walks are the most fun gee for ME & the dogs! We dont have a dog park in our area so we walk! Back yard has a pool and yep they swim my beagle will not at all he watches haha! My ori~pei ahs a vest he wears and goes in and out hes not to keen on it but he will at times and well the two labs they could if you let them swim all day long! But then of course the ewtaher plays a great role in this have to close up the pool too! They just stare at the gate at these times haha! We have a nice size back yard and alot of toys scatterted around so they do play alot!

I have 4 dogs so they like differnt things! Gee have to write a list to remember it all then gee forget where the list is hahahaha! 

I am sure I am forgetting things here! But this is too long now sorry all! "eh but it was fun to do though! any spelling mistakes sorry for that too!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Leashes - Flexi leashes are my favorite. We take a LOT of walks and Rocky can wander to the end of his and run to catch up and then wander away again. We have the longest length they make in the heaviest strength and I got it at the thrift store for $2 (my best bargain of the week!!) 

Collars- Martingales. Rocky's neck size changes whenever he sheds so he wears a Martingale on walks so he can't slip out of it by accident (in addition to his regular collar with tags)

Treats - I swear by Baa Baa. Dried lamb lung. Right now we use Free Range Baa. A very large bag is $20 and it lasts forever. You can break it into little pieces and I've never met a dog that didn't go crazy for it. The other treat they go crazy for is string cheese. 100% natural and you can share it with them!! 

Toys- stuffed animals (thrift store), ropes from Home Depot (much cheaper then the ones you get at the pet store and you can cut them to any length and tie knots in yourself), and plastic buckets that plants come in. Rocky can entertain himself with a plastic bucket for a long time, especially if you tie a rope thru the hole in the bottom so he can sling it around the yard! We're real cheap here in the south! Cardboard boxes are great fun, also. Just a mess to clean up at the end.


----------



## cryingdady (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with you!


----------

